# Marron Glace turning tough instead of tender



## leroy luar (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey there,

I was hoping to get some advice on making the perfect marron glace at home. Peeling the chestnuts after a quick blitz in the microwave was simple enough but we've been cooking the chestnuts in syrup and vanilla for a few days now with the chestnuts getting tougher and tougher instead of turning all tender and caramelly. Are we supposed to cook (boil) the chestnuts until tender before starting on the candying process?


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Leroy, yes, you have to boil the chestnuts before you start the candying process


----------



## leroy luar (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks!!  Will do that for our next batch. We're reducing the current ones into a paste for filling and spreading so not all is lost.


----------

